# Ladder, tree work, fatal accident



## Mike Van (Oct 17, 2009)

FARMINGTON, Conn. -- Police in Farmington said a man who was performing some tree work in his yard on Collinsville Road died after falling from a ladder on Thursday.

The 59-year-old man suffered a severe head injury.

A request was made to transport the victim by medical helicopter but it was denied because of the weather.

The man was transported by ambulance to John Dempsey Hospital where he died a short time later.

The victim's identity has not been released pending notification of his family. This was a copy & paste from channel 3 online news. Sad.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 17, 2009)

to bad but its happens all the time 1 never cut from a ladder tom trees


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 19, 2009)

Whats it gonna take to make people realize this is a skilled trade??

I guess the money he saved by doing it himself turned out to not be worth it in the end - moron!

I know this sounds harsh...but sugar coating it doesnt seem to do any good either. These people need to understand thats its not all that easy, you dont simply grab a ladder and some piece of crap chainsaw and get at her!

Yeah, I called a dead man a moron! Can anyone really argue this??


----------



## ray benson (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't know if he was using a chainsaw or handsaw.

The Hartford Courant 
12:08 p.m. EDT, October 16, 2009
FARMINGTON - A 59-year-old man died after falling off a ladder outside his home on Collinsville Road Thursday afternoon, police said.

Thomas J. Brady was working on a tree by himself at about 3:45 p.m. when he fell from an extension ladder, police said. He suffered from a serious head injury and was transported by ground ambulance to John Dempsey Hospital, they said.

He died a short time later.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 19, 2009)

It just seems like such a stupid thing to throw your life away for...you would think the guy would know what he was doing was dangerous, he still went and did it though. 

I guess he didnt think it would happen to him.

the obvious ladder/ppe issues aside... I really dont think your average person is mentally prepared for cutting aloft, things move pretty quickly cutting up there - the average HO just isnt prepared for that type of thing. Its sort of like the warning decals on the bandits: the chipper does not know the difference between a hand or wood. Well, the tree doesnt know your a moron, and it doesnt care if you have a family either.


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a neat set of scars down my right wrist I picked up about 20 years ago. I was working inside a building replacing airconditioning fittings. I couldn't find a ladder so I used a chair to reach the outlet. I lost my balance, fell onto a pile of metal OBD's (air vents to you lot) and sliced up my right forearm but good. The lesson here is simple. Falling down hurts. Falling down on hard stuff hurts more. Falling down on hard stuff from a decent height can kill you stone cold dead.

Stay safe people.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 20, 2009)

*i see it eveyday here.*

we are just overpriced vultures to most around here.anyone with a chainsaw can do it one guy told me.he dropped the first tree across the wires and caught his lawn on fire.next weekend he was back out there again.what are ya gonna do?


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 21, 2009)

fishercat said:


> we are just overpriced vultures to most around here.anyone with a chainsaw can do it one guy told me.he dropped the first tree across the wires and caught his lawn on fire.next weekend he was back out there again.what are ya gonna do?



Overpriced vultures lol I an sorry for his family but really agree they do need to understand this is skilled work not whack and stack.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 21, 2009)

It is Sad really.
One stupid limb cost the guys family a life.

The problem is that the matter is TOO simple.

Lotsa folks figure they could drive and win at Daytona 'cuz it's just pressing the gas pedal and turning left all the time.

If folks had a clue to half the dynamics present and a respect for them, they wouldn't bother and just ring your phones.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## chipmaker29 (Oct 21, 2009)

That is sad but seems like people dont realize just how dangerous it is to do any kind of tree work off a ladder. people are doin it around here all the time. saw an older guy last week with a LONG extension ladder leaned up against the tree & he was on like the 2nd or 3rd step from the top swinging a big saw! this is a risky trade anyway even out of a bucket or climbing but off a ladder it is suicide. one wrong cut or slip and ur done or paralyzed probably if you would happen to survive.


----------



## huskystihl (Oct 21, 2009)

chipmaker29 said:


> That is sad but seems like people dont realize just how dangerous it is to do any kind of tree work off a ladder. people are doin it around here all the time. saw an older guy last week with a LONG extension ladder leaned up against the tree & he was on like the 2nd or 3rd step from the top swinging a big saw! this is a risky trade anyway even out of a bucket or climbing but off a ladder it is suicide. one wrong cut or slip and ur done or paralyzed probably if you would happen to survive.



I know a pro who uses a ladder every day! He's a climber and uses it to get into the first limb. I watched my tightwad neighbor cut down 3 good sized maples with a 40ft ext ladder and craftsman elec polesaw. Took him 3 weekends to do what I could have done in a day but he got it done. No injuries but he took out his power line feed which prbly cost about what I would have charged.


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 21, 2009)

I am just glad I am afraid of ladders for doing any type of work!Unless they are bolted to what ever your climbing not afraid of heights as long as no ladder is involved lol. But I am sure I would be freaked out if I climbed a tree any more than 25' up. 
I had a Pro cut my big Poplar down he was more than 50'up. Started with a hand saw then a Dolmar top handle and finished with a husky395 lol. Well worth the $700.00. Plus they chipped all the branches.The power line also had to be disconnected as it went right through the lower branches.He also got stung twice by yellow jackets.
P.S I always recommend this guy to friends and family that need real tree work done.His price is mid range but the work done and clean up is great. 
Moral of the Story sometimes a man just has to know his limitations!
I can Drop A tree anywhere I want to as long as the tree will fit lol. If it don't fit call someone that can take it down piece by piece.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 21, 2009)

*all they see here lately is price.*



ropensaddle said:


> Overpriced vultures lol I an sorry for his family but really agree they do need to understand this is skilled work not whack and stack.



they vote for Democrats to raise taxes to take care of those who don't or won't work but us guys that do and will work and have bills to pay are supposed to work for nothing and have insurance.

go figure. logic is on a speeding train headed out of here.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 21, 2009)

*i was doing a hedge trimming job today.*



huskystihl said:


> I know a pro who uses a ladder every day! He's a climber and uses it to get into the first limb. I watched my tightwad neighbor cut down 3 good sized maples with a 40ft ext ladder and craftsman elec polesaw. Took him 3 weekends to do what I could have done in a day but he got it done. No injuries but he took out his power line feed which prbly cost about what I would have charged.



old timer across the street had me shaking my head.

he was in the street with every bit of 150 feet of extension cord and his Crapsman shop vac,blowing his leaves off the street and sidewalk back into his front yard.took him several hours.i could have blown the whole yard off,loaded the leaves and been gone in less than an hour.guess his time isn't worth much.listing to those plastic wheels on the pavement was very annoying.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 21, 2009)

fishercat said:


> they vote for Democrats to raise taxes to take care of those who don't or won't work but us guys that do and will work and have bills to pay are supposed to work for nothing and have insurance.
> 
> go figure. logic is on a speeding train headed out of here.



You just made me angry you mentioned insurance, my provider is talking of canceling me. I paid them sobs in full in july for the year then they pulled the audit bs and want 800 more that I don't have. ####ing pricks I told them if they can't wait a while after receiving 4 k and putting me in the poor house that they better give me all my money back. I am tired of all the vultures surrounding our industry picking away anything you may possibly profit some on.


----------



## cuznguido (Oct 21, 2009)

Next time someone calls you an "overpriced vulture", put on your best face and say "no sir, I did not go to law school".


----------



## woodguy105 (Oct 21, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Whats it gonna take to make people realize this is a skilled trade??
> 
> I guess the money he saved by doing it himself turned out to not be worth it in the end - moron!
> 
> ...



You are a moron.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 21, 2009)

*i hear you.*



ropensaddle said:


> You just made me angry you mentioned insurance, my provider is talking of canceling me. I paid them sobs in full in july for the year then they pulled the audit bs and want 800 more that I don't have. ####ing pricks I told them if they can't wait a while after receiving 4 k and putting me in the poor house that they better give me all my money back. I am tired of all the vultures surrounding our industry picking away anything you may possibly profit some on.



so far my insurance company seems reasonable.they haven't given me any trouble or raised my rates.can't complain so far.

as i have stated before,chainsaws seem like the only equipment in our business that are fairly priced for what they do.everything else is ridiculous.they know we need it though so they bend us over.last person that asked why i was so expensive,i handed them a arborist supply catalog.they were in shock to say the least.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 21, 2009)

*well well well....................*



woodguy105 said:


> You are a moron.



it's obvious you don't do tree work.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 21, 2009)

fishercat said:


> so far my insurance company seems reasonable.they haven't given me any trouble or raised my rates.can't complain so far.
> 
> as i have stated before,chainsaws seem like the only equipment in our business that are fairly priced for what they do.everything else is ridiculous.they know we need it though so they bend us over.last person that asked why i was so expensive,i handed them a arborist supply catalog.they were in shock to say the least.



Sorry but I hate insurance freaking schemers.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 21, 2009)

*i don't like them either.*



ropensaddle said:


> Sorry but I hate insurance freaking schemers.



i wouldn't get much work without proof of it.i hope it works IF i ever need it.strange,i'm just as careful with it as i was without it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 21, 2009)

fishercat said:


> i wouldn't get much work without proof of it.i hope it works IF i ever need it.strange,i'm just as careful with it as i was without it.



Yup never a claim but file one and I guaranty you will be dropped like a hot stone.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 22, 2009)

fishercat said:


> it's obvious you don't do tree work.



Maybe he is saying that because he does tree work he is a moron? Makes sense does it not? 

I agree the guy was being a moron for using the ladder like that and biting off more than he could chew though its just not nice to call a dead guy a moron but obviously people who aren't morons do die but usually not like that.

" The Ladder Syndrome" its a #####. RIP


----------



## jomoco (Oct 22, 2009)

A ladder is a tool like any other tool. Every major tree firm I've ever subbed to uses them in one way or another, particularly fruit tree specialists.

I just finished a job for a high end client that did not want his coco palms gaffed to trim them. I used a 40 foot fiberglass extension ladder with my groundies stabilizing it until I got up top and tied it to the tree securely.

The queen palms came out looking fantastic and very stately looking, and if I had queens myself I would use the same method to trim them.

I'd bet that there are far more professional treecare companies that have and use ladders in one way or another than companies without them.

Used properly they are a fantastic tree industry tool.

jomoco


----------



## clearance (Oct 22, 2009)

Ladders are to be placed against things which offer a flat, not rounded surface. 
They are to be placed against things which cannot move.
Thus, they have no place in treework. 

Sorry for this man, and for the many others who have been killed or hurt bad due to the misuse of ladders.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Oct 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> You just made me angry you mentioned insurance, my provider is talking of canceling me. I paid them sobs in full in july for the year then they pulled the audit bs and want 800 more that I don't have. ####ing pricks I told them if they can't wait a while after receiving 4 k and putting me in the poor house that they better give me all my money back. I am tired of all the vultures surrounding our industry picking away anything you may possibly profit some on.



My insurance provider was sold. Under some law, the new company has to carry me this year. After that, I was told that the tree business is too hazardous for them to insure. I have NEVER filed a claim, never been late with a payment. Each year my premiums went up. I HATE insurance companies. I would like to see the US offer a government health insurance program just to spite those mega-wealthy insurance companies. Now, if only the government would offer a program to insure our profession. I honestly don't know who I'll get coverage with, next year. The guy with the full-page TCIA ad got in touch with me, after I called him, and he was so unprofessional and robot-like, on the phone, that I could never see myself giving him my business. This may get difficult. If I can't find a provider, I can't stay in business. It's really that simple.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 22, 2009)

What a shame reminds me of the article in the TCIA mag about two yrs ago where the man was climbing a tree using ladders than advancing them further up the tree lashing them to the trunk and climbing higher , a tree service drove by and offered to finish pruning the tree free of charge so the man wouldn't injure himself crazy HUH..


----------



## lego1970 (Oct 22, 2009)

That's ashame. I understand where you are going with it, but I don't agree with calling him a moron. He made a judgement error and sadly it cost him his life. No different then a car wreck were somebody makes a bad move. 

On the subject of ladders, I've never worked for a company that didn't have and use them frequently. Most of the time the ladder is just used for gaining access to the first limbs, but occasionaly cutting is performed off the ladder. Having said that, I hate ladders except for getting up into a Honey locust.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 22, 2009)

*sounds like you need an Insurance Broker.*



Sunrise Guy said:


> My insurance provider was sold. Under some law, the new company has to carry me this year. After that, I was told that the tree business is too hazardous for them to insure. I have NEVER filed a claim, never been late with a payment. Each year my premiums went up. I HATE insurance companies. I would like to see the US offer a government health insurance program just to spite those mega-wealthy insurance companies. Now, if only the government would offer a program to insure our profession. I honestly don't know who I'll get coverage with, next year. The guy with the full-page TCIA ad got in touch with me, after I called him, and he was so unprofessional and robot-like, on the phone, that I could never see myself giving him my business. This may get difficult. If I can't find a provider, I can't stay in business. It's really that simple.



i will look for the name of my company and PM you.


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 23, 2009)

I use a ladder almost every day in tree work. I like to use a 12 ft. straight ladder which will get me to the first crotch on most trees here. I do however, almost always have my climbing line in place before climbing the ladder. I consider that ladder a tremendous energy saver. It is also useful if I need to get on the roof of the house.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 23, 2009)

woodguy105 said:


> You are a moron.



I was in a bad mood that day...but still I stand by what I said, mostly because I was trying to make a point is all.

And yes, I may be a moron..what of it?? punk.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 24, 2009)

I wonder how many times you people see someone using a ladder to cut from and start hammering about it without considering the circumstances. Many senior citizens only have 2 choices. Do it themselves or leave it undone. They cannot afford your services.

Harry K


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 24, 2009)

turnkey4099 said:


> I wonder how many times you people see someone using a ladder to cut from and start hammering about it without considering the circumstances. Many senior citizens only have 2 choices. Do it themselves or leave it undone. They cannot afford your services.
> 
> Harry K



Yes, and it is all too often when Darwin steps in to lend a hand.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 24, 2009)

*how would they know if they don't call.*



turnkey4099 said:


> I wonder how many times you people see someone using a ladder to cut from and start hammering about it without considering the circumstances. Many senior citizens only have 2 choices. Do it themselves or leave it undone. They cannot afford your services.
> 
> Harry K



i have helped many people that were in a tough spot.i understand life is rough for some folks.not to mention being a good person is just the right thing to do.

you have to call me first though.i cannot help you if i don't know you have a problem.

now if you have an Obama sign in your yard or bumper sticker on your car,you are on your own.


----------



## woodguy105 (Oct 24, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I was in a bad mood that day...but still I stand by what I said, mostly because I was trying to make a point is all.
> 
> And yes, I may be a moron..what of it?? punk.



My point being...he lost his life...dead could have had a family, kids, a wife.

Yes, those of us "non-tree workers" may take chances and do dumb things. 

Like you Mike I had a hair across my arse when I read your post. I think I was chatting with the wife about taxes, politicians and and stimulus money that has gone the way of the dodo bird, but that's another post on another thread.

I know safety is key and you guys get nickel and dimmed to death by your customers and probably lose business because people are either cheap or stupid or both.

And yes, I may be a moron..what of it?? punk. ..
-------------------------------------------------
tree MDS  woodguy105


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 24, 2009)

woodguy105 said:


> My point being...he lost his life...dead could have had a family, kids, a wife.
> 
> Yes, those of us "non-tree workers" may take chances and do dumb things.
> 
> ...



Lol.

Its all good!


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 24, 2009)

You gonna let him talk to you like that:monkey: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## woodguy105 (Oct 25, 2009)

fishercat said:


> it's obvious you don't do tree work.



What I do or don't do has nothing to do with it. My response is the same regardless of my profession. A little respect for a dead guy is all I'm saying....


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 8, 2009)

Nobody seems to have discovered why the guy had a head injury, only that he died from one.

It could very well be that he dropped a limb on his head, and the fall was incidental. He might also have had a stroke or fainted, and simply fell off. 

The ladder is not the cause of the problem, it was the lack of PPE and properly securing himself that was the apparent problem. Quit blaming ladders. 

You might as well blame trees or chainsaws.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 8, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Nobody seems to have discovered why the guy had a head injury, only that he died from one.
> 
> It could very well be that he dropped a limb on his head, and the fall was incidental. He might also have had a stroke or fainted, and simply fell off.
> 
> ...



Yup ladders are just tools and properly used provide efficient means of getting to tip.
I use them from time to time, no different than any other tool in the shed you got to use your head.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 8, 2009)

*i see you were having a bad day.*



woodguy105 said:


> What I do or don't do has nothing to do with it. My response is the same regardless of my profession. A little respect for a dead guy is all I'm saying....



happens to all of us.i also may have misunderstood your whole post.


----------



## pigpen60 (Nov 9, 2009)

well what ya do is when the tree cutters/trimmers are doing the utility lines you ask are you cutting that one? and when they say no but after we're done working we can do it for x amount usually cash. thats what folks do where im from. i do all i can and know when to say when!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 9, 2009)

pigpen60 said:


> well what ya do is when the tree cutters/trimmers are doing the utility lines you ask are you cutting that one? and when they say no but after we're done working we can do it for x amount usually cash. thats what folks do where im from. i do all i can and know when to say when!



Well yeah and if they screw up guess what? Not insured not licensed not a business.


----------



## pigpen60 (Nov 9, 2009)

using the co. equipment they do good work and fill a need at a good price.


----------



## pigpen60 (Nov 9, 2009)

fella i worked with lost a cousin to a tree cutting woops. the fella worked all day as a construction foreman and as my coworker says "he does more in the dark than i do all day". well the fella has a big old gnarly tree blockin sun from the garden spot so (in the dark) he hooks a come-a-long to a jerk strap to keep the tree from fallin on the garden and starts cuttin. well his sil goes to see whats keepin him and finds him under the tree dead. seems he didnt see the need to remove mater cages or post from the garden so running was out of the Q and the jerk strap didnt do the intended. fd said the let 6 foot out of the come-a-long and the line was still tight. seems jerk straps stretch. so they cut it at the tree and retrieved the body. sad but very true. left a wife and kids.


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 10, 2009)

I cut from a ladder once, before I joined this forum. Had a near miss. NEVER again.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 10, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I cut from a ladder once, before I joined this forum. Had a near miss. NEVER again.



Oh cool so now you stand on your computer while typing on AS ????


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 10, 2009)

MonkeyMan_812 said:


>



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Nov 11, 2009)

personally calling the guy a moron is quite a bit harsh... it obvious something happened... we don't know if it was from something he did or didn't do or if it was a stroke or what ever... the bottom line is the guy is dead.. and unfortunate... but look at it like this what if his family was reading this thread? I really don't think they need to hear how their husband/father was a moron... don't you think they have suffered enough? Yeah you were having a bad day.. but I think his family had a worse one.. at least you got up the next morning... his widow got up to an empty side of the bed... who do you think had the worse day?


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 11, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> personally calling the guy a moron is quite a bit harsh... it obvious something happened... we don't know if it was from something he did or didn't do or if it was a stroke or what ever... the bottom line is the guy is dead.. and unfortunate... but look at it like this what if his family was reading this thread? I really don't think they need to hear how their husband/father was a moron... don't you think they have suffered enough? Yeah you were having a bad day.. but I think his family had a worse one.. at least you got up the next morning... his widow got up to an empty side of the bed... who do you think had the worse day?



I missed the part where someone died in this thread (?)


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I missed the part where someone died in this thread (?)



Thats easy it's right there in the thread title , silly..


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 11, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> personally calling the guy a moron is quite a bit harsh... it obvious something happened... we don't know if it was from something he did or didn't do or if it was a stroke or what ever... the bottom line is the guy is dead.. and unfortunate... but look at it like this what if his family was reading this thread? I really don't think they need to hear how their husband/father was a moron... don't you think they have suffered enough? Yeah you were having a bad day.. but I think his family had a worse one.. at least you got up the next morning... his widow got up to an empty side of the bed... who do you think had the worse day?



I agree here even if he did something stupid don't make him a moron. The brightest fish in the sea screws up every now and I am living proof.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 11, 2009)

Koa Man said:


> I use a ladder almost every day in tree work. I like to use a 12 ft. straight ladder which will get me to the first crotch on most trees here. I do however, almost always have my climbing line in place before climbing the ladder. I consider that ladder a tremendous energy saver. It is also useful if I need to get on the roof of the house.


Yup and when I ran a climb crew for powerline maintenance we used them to load all the gear on for the two mile hike up the mountain. I told the guys it could be improvised as a strecher should it be necessary.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Nov 13, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I agree here even if he did something stupid don't make him a moron. The brightest fish in the sea screws up every now and I am living proof.



Haven't we all? Its probably by the grace of God many of us are still alive....  when you think back on things ....


----------

